
Web Site Offers Online Benchmarking Tool for Intelligent Robot Controllers - omichel
https://robotbenchmark.net
======
omichel
Benchmarks have been around for a while to compare the performance of CPUs,
GPUs, hard disks, cars or even humans. Recently, OpenAI Gym developed a
toolkit to evaluate the performance of learning algorithms... Now a new web
site proposes to evaluate intelligent robots with online 3D simulations:
robotbenchmark.net allows anyone to program realistic simulated robots in
Python on a series of robotics challenges, such as a humanoid robot race or a
wall following robot. This project co-funded by the Human Brain Project aims
at providing engineers, scientists and students with a common tool to compare
their achievements in robot control research.

------
omichel
Cyberbotics Ltd. is launching
[https://robotbenchmark.net](https://robotbenchmark.net) to allow everyone to
program simulated robots online.

Robotbenchmark offers a series of robot programming challenges that address
various topics across a wide range of difficulty levels, from middle school to
PhD. Users don't need to install any software on their computer, cloud-based
3D robotics simulations run on a web page. They can learn programming by
writing Python code to control robot behavior. The performance achieved by
users is recorded and displayed online, so that they can challenge their
friends and show off their skills at robot programming on social networks.
Everything is designed to be extremely easy-to-use, runs on any computer, any
web browser, and is totally free of charge.

This project is funded by Cyberbotics Ltd. and the Human Brain Project.

Video announcement:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0k0cJb_Mus](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0k0cJb_Mus)

About Cyberbotics Ltd.: Cyberbotics is a Swiss-based company, spin-off from
the École Polytechnique Fédérale de Lausanne, specialized in the development
of robotics simulation software. It has been developing and selling the Webots
software for more than 19 years. Webots is a reference software in robotics
simulation being used in more than 1200 companies and universities across the
world. Cyberbotics is also involved in industrial and research projects, such
as the Human Brain Project. [https://cyberbotics.com](https://cyberbotics.com)

About the Human Brain Project: The Human Brain Project is a large ten-year
scientific research project that aims to build a collaborative ICT-based
scientific research infrastructure to allow researchers across the globe to
advance knowledge in the fields of neuroscience, computing, neurorobotics, and
brain-related medicine. The Project, which started on 1 October 2013, is a
European Commission Future and Emerging Technologies Flagship. Based in
Geneva, Switzerland, it is coordinated by the École Polytechnique Fédérale de
Lausanne and is largely funded by the European Union.
[https://humanbrainproject.eu](https://humanbrainproject.eu)

